# Looking for a grizzly or Precision Matthews  Coupon



## thorsanvil (Jan 2, 2014)

Basically I am investigating for the purchase of a mill , and I am looking for a coupon. for either grizzly or Precision mathews


Can anyone point me in that direction?


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 2, 2014)

You will be looking for a long time, don't think they exist.:lmao::roflmao:anic::LOL::allgood:


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 3, 2014)

+1 Neather one has coupons. If you live near a grizzly thay do have a scratch and dent section.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 7, 2014)

I just received a 10% off of entire order coupon for Grizzly.  the code is 14MAQNRA2. This is good for March 7th thru March 21st 2014.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 8, 2014)

I just posted on you other thread there Kansas. I just ordered a 0755 today along with a bunch of supporting stuff. They told me they were out of stock until June 13, 2014 which works just fine for me. Give me time to get my lathe setup, that is if they shipped me the stand today, and get situated before it gets here. Also give me a chance to learn how to use the lathe a little. I've never used either one before. I jumped in with both feet. Wish me luck.  
Wish I'd seen that discount code before I ordered to. 
Best,
Houston


----------



## Ray C (Mar 8, 2014)

turner505 said:


> I just posted on you other thread there Kansas. I just ordered a 0755 today along with a bunch of supporting stuff. They told me they were out of stock until June 13, 2014 which works just fine for me. Give me time to get my lathe setup, that is if they shipped me the stand today, and get situated before it gets here. Also give me a chance to learn how to use the lathe a little. I've never used either one before. I jumped in with both feet. Wish me luck.
> Wish I'd seen that discount code before I ordered to.
> Best,
> Houston



Consider it a blessing that you wont get both at the same time.  Seriously man, taking-on 2 machines is a big learning curve.  When I got back into metalworking I started with a lathe and evolved through a couple different ones before I got outfitted with a mill.  For me, this was a good way to get back into the swing of things.

As for order fulfillment, I recently found that almost every machine distributor is hurt'n.   Many distributors are finding serious delays with even the big name, high end equipment.  And we're not talking 2-4 week delays...  Distributor re-orders for Sharp, Clausing, Fanuc etc are running 6 or more months out.  Some distributors have small supplies in warehouses and then they will wait in line like everyone else.  Matt at Precision Matthews has some stock of popular mills and 1440's and his 1236 and 1340's are due to arrive very soon but some machines he's still waiting for.  The distributors can only say sorry to the customer and wait in line.

Ray


----------



## CrazyLittle (Mar 8, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> I just received a 10% off of entire order coupon for Grizzly.  the code is 14MAQNRA2. This is good for March 7th thru March 21st 2014.



Sure wish they had sent me that coupon before I ordered my 704 mill. Oh well.  Maybe they can issue me a credit or something.


----------



## turner505 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Well Ray, You must have some kind of karma! Grizzly cancelled my order because I paid with Paypal and they can't accept Paypal for items that have to be backordered. LOL Boy I'm having a heck of  time. Think I'll take your advice and get my lathe up and running and get started making some simple items. Like feet for the stand maybe. I want to buy one of those steam engine castings kits and make some of those. That's what started the whole machining thing with me. Watching youtube videos of people making them seem they always need a milling machine. I'd hate to get started and need one and not have it.
Thanks for the advice.
Best,
Houston

*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 8, 2014)

turner505 said:


> *Well Ray, You must have some kind of karma! Grizzly cancelled my order because I paid with Paypal and they can't accept Paypal for items that have to be backordered. LOL Boy I'm having a heck of  time. Think I'll take your advice and get my lathe up and running and get started making some simple items. Like feet for the stand maybe. I want to buy one of those steam engine castings kits and make some of those. That's what started the whole machining thing with me. Watching youtube videos of people making them seem they always need a milling machine. I'd hate to get started and need one and not have it.
> Thanks for the advice.
> Best,
> Houston
> ...



Sooner or later, you'll need/want a mill.  You'll have round things all over the place and soon find-out they need strategically located flat spots -and mill does a fine job in that department.

... PayPal is a pain in the butt for vendors; so is Discover because they want 4% from the vendor to accept the card.  I won't take PayPal and only take Discover for low-dollar items.

Ray


----------



## turner505 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Hey Ray,
I was looking at the PM45 online and it looks almost identical to the 0755. I see hat PM offers a power spindle downfeed kit for under $300. Do you think that kit would work on the 0755 ? The pictures on PM show two different views of a 45, looks like one with power down and one without. The one without is  identical.
That CNC machine you built sure is sweet. I'd think you could make a few bucks with that. It sounds as though you know what you're doing with it. Good luck with  it.
Best,
Houston
*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 9, 2014)

turner505 said:


> *Hey Ray,
> I was looking at the PM45 online and it looks almost identical to the 0755. I see hat PM offers a power spindle downfeed kit for under $300. Do you think that kit would work on the 0755 ? The pictures on PM show two different views of a 45, looks like one with power down and one without. The one without is  identical.
> That CNC machine you built sure is sweet. I'd think you could make a few bucks with that. It sounds as though you know what you're doing with it. Good luck with  it.
> Best,
> ...



Hi Houston...

The PM45 and 932 are very similar with the exception of minor casting changes to accommodate power table feed or power head (Z-azis).

The power down-feed is a different type of mechanism.  It does not raise the head up/down; it automatically powers the spindle for automated drilling and boring operations.  Unfortunately, it's not a kit because there are differences in the holes drilled in the head casting.  It's an option that has to be built at the factory.

Ray


----------



## turner505 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Hey Ray,
I've been looking and thinking about th PM932. Looks like it has powered headstock, power quill and power table. It looks to be about identical to the Grizz 0755. Do you think they are willing to deal a little up there?
I see that PM has a better warranty and the quill power feed is available so that's all worth something. Just wondering if you think there might be some wiggle room?
Best,
Houston*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 14, 2014)

Houston,

I'm handling all of Matt's sales and setup support for all the light industrial and hobby class machines and accessories.  Matt can no longer handle both sides of the business and when I became suddenly unemployed in January, Matt asked if I could that aspect of his business while he works on expanding the product offering and getting more warehouse space...

Anyhow, please send me a private message...


Ray

PS:  Why in the world are you awake at 5:56 AM ?


----------

